# Remove - Merlin mini RDA cap



## antonherbst (28/9/17)

Hello to the vendors

I want to know who is going to bring in the Merlin mini RDA cap?

I am looking for the following 2 colors ss and black.

http://www.augvape.com/product/merlin-mini-rda-cap-kit/

Any help on maybe when or where i can get would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## antonherbst (3/10/17)

A tuesday morning bump. I am really looking for this. Could any vendor please let met know if they will be bringing in this rda cap


----------



## TheV (3/10/17)

@antonherbst if you don't come right I'd be happy to add some of these caps to my next order for you ... it will just be a bit of a wait (and random customs charges  )

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

